# Best Ar15 Barrel ?



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Whats the best Ar 15 barrel for my bushmaster. I don't want a Bushmaster.
Does anyone know anything about a Douglas?
20" or 24" 
I won't be shooting over 400yrds.


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

ol yea .223 cal


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can get a Kreiger tube. Very good tubes.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am looking ar an AR-15 in .204 Ruger with a Shilen barrel, hope it is as good as its reputation.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

instead of a new post what is a good scope for an Colt AR15 .223 around or below $350


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey duck991,

Leupold vx 2 in 3x9 power is about 299.00 at gander mtn here in Roch. I have two and they are an Excellent choice for that price range. You might also look at some of the Nikon or Burris Fullfield 2 and I have a buddy that really had good luck with his new Sightron 3x9.

Your the first guy from Roch I have seen on this site. I am just down here in Stewartville.

Anyway, Nice to see somebody else local on here.

Jaybic

P.s. I have a douglas match grade 20 inch bbl on my ar-15 and it will put 5 under a dime regularly as long as I dont screw it up. Great barrel IMHO.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks for the help jaybic, how is the hunting going?


----------



## mwrhusker (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe the Rock River Arms Predator Pursuit is the best barrel. I have 4 ar-15s and RRA seems to be the lightest barrel in the heavy barrel category. RRA is known for their meticulous machine work so I have put my faith in them over the other companies. Hope this helps
www.rockriverarms.com

Look at the Upper Halves complete and you can see a good picture of the predator barrel. It is 1 pound lighter than the other varmint barrels in this category. Same MOA and same blank to make the barrel it is just refined down to a lighter weight.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen everyone,

First things First. Go to and study the forums on AR15 . com.
maryland ar15 shooters is good too.
Ammo orcale is good too.

Decide how you are going to use the AR.

Decide what chamber (3 types); .223, Wyde, NATO (tight to loose)

Decide what range of bullet weights you are going to use
this will determine the twist rate you need

Do you want light weight or bull barrel. Barrel length?

There is a lot to consider.

I have recently gone to the Black side and learning a lot about them.
I am retired Army and never wanted any thing to do with a military gun,
but after buying a HS AR15 and seeing how accurate they are, am
hooked.

You can learn more about my HS by doing a search.

Good luck and study everthing.


----------

